# /dev/agpgart and PCIe Graphics

## Charlie.

Do you need to build /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) into the kernel, or as a module, if you're running a PCIe graphics card?

I ask for several reasons:

* This page says I must: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Gentoo_Installation_Guide

* I tried, but could not find a "/dev/agpgart (AGP Support) " line that could be set to "M" (for module) in my menuconfig. (2.6.23)

* I'm fighting with X and graphics drivers (ATI)

* I don't know what my AGP chipset is, anyway. (Assuming I even have one.) I'm using an Acer TravelMate T7720G notebook.

* It might explain why I can't even get the vesa driver to work with X.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *Charlie. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> * I don't know what my AGP chipset is, anyway. (Assuming I even have one.) I'm using an Acer TravelMate T7720G notebook.

 

for help of this nature, post return for "lspci"

----------

## schachti

 *Charlie. wrote:*   

> Do you need to build /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) into the kernel, or as a module, if you're running a PCIe graphics card?

 

In generell, you don't have to. I have some NVIDIA PCIe graphics card running fine without AGP support.

----------

## coolsnowmen

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Charlie. wrote:*   Do you need to build /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) into the kernel, or as a module, if you're running a PCIe graphics card? 
> 
> In generell, you don't have to. I have some NVIDIA PCIe graphics card running fine without AGP support.

 

that is because nvidia has their own code to set up agp

edit: the agpgart sets up somethings, and then is never run again, it is not a layer per se

----------

